# bandwürmer bei meerforellen?



## mot67 (6. April 2004)

hallo,
nach einer recht erfolgreichen woche auf meerforellenjagd in dänemark, südjütland bis fünen,
haben wir in mehreren unserer fische folgendes im magen gefunden:












die würmer waren deutlich am leben, bei befallenen fischen fand sich nichts anderes in den verdaungstrakten als diese würmern. 
die fische waren dennoch gut genährt und zeigten keine abnormalien.
wir entnahmen ca. 15 fische zwischen 45-60cm, jeder 3. fisch war befallen.
da ich eigentlich bei allen meinen fischen den mageninhalt kontroliere und diese würmer noch nie vorher gesehen habe, bin ich ziemlich verwundert.

hat jemand ähnlich beobachtungen gemacht oder kann mir sagen, um was für würmer es sich handelt?
gruss mot


----------



## Hov-Micha (6. April 2004)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

Moin mot

Hab diese dinger auch schon des öfteren gesehen, allerdings auch nur in den gewässern um fünen und langeland!!
meine beobachtungen decken sich mit deinen:
gut genährt, magen leer, ...

denke auch das das bandwürmer oder so sind?!?!
ob die gesundheitsschädlich sind...keine ahnung  ;+ 

auf fehmarn waren meine fische frei von parasiten!
Hab jedenfalls keine gesehen  #t 

na dann mahlzeit  #c 

Micha


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (6. April 2004)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

moin,
na das sieht ja lecker aus, und dann die Mefo`s graved essen???

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. April 2004)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

Hallo zusammen, sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen aber ich 
schau mir auch nicht bei jeder Forelle den Mageninhalt an    
Allerdings kann ich mir kaum vorstellen dass es die Berufsfischer 
stört oder stören würde und was man nicht weiß macht einen ...
Die würden den Fisch mit Sicherheit noch verkaufen.Aber wenn man 
den ißt und immer diese Bilder von den Würmern im Kopf hat ... 
naja, lassen wir dass.


----------



## MefoFan (6. April 2004)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

Hallo,
habe vor ca. 3 Jahren auch mal ´ne Mefo mit Bandwurm gefangen.(Eckernförderbucht).
Das olle Eckelvieh hat sich richtig schön geschmeidig bewegt :v .

Wenn man das Fleisch schön durchbrät soll ja nix passieren.....  
Na denn--> Guten Appetit

Gruß MefoFan


----------



## MefoFan (6. April 2004)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

Habe da noch mal was gefunden, ich weiß zwar nicht ob das so zutrifft
aber naja:


Fisch: 
Vor allem in den Küstengebieten von Nord- und Ostsee und im Bereich von Seen und großen Flußläufen sind Hunde (und Menschen) der Infektionsgefahr durch den Fischbandwurm (Di- phyllobothrium latum) ausgesetzt. Der Fischbandwurm wird 1 - 3 m, beim Mensch sogar bis zu 15 m lang. 
Diese Bandwurm-Spezies braucht zwei Zwischenwirte für die Entwicklung vom Ei bis zum er- wachsenen Bandwurm. Erste Zwischenwirte sind Kleinkrebse, zweite Zwischenwirte sind Fische. 
Die Infektion des Hundes, der Katzen oder des Menschen erfolgt über den Verzehr von unge- kochtem Fisch bzw. Fischabfällen


----------



## mot67 (6. April 2004)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

das hört sich ja richtig lecker an....
zumal ich nicht mehr genau weiss, welcher der tiefgefrorenen fische nun befallen war. 
shit.


----------



## BrassenHelge (6. April 2004)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

Moin,
hatte ebenfalls vor 3 oder 4 Jahren mehrere Meerforellen und Steelheads mit diesem Würmern im Magen. Habe mal gelesen, dass es sich dabei um Nemathoden ( oder wie schreibt man dat??? ) handelt. Dat sind jedenfalls Bandwürmer, die sich im Magen einiger Fische infolge der Nahrungsaufnahme befinden. Man soll deshalb die gefangenen Forellen schnellstmöglich versorgen, damit der Wurm nicht ins Fleisch geht. Es kann nach dem Verzehr von rohem Fisch im Magen des Menschen weiterleben und sich dort durch die Magenwand bohren  :e  auuuuuaaaa.
Gruß Henning


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. April 2004)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

moin,
habe irgendwo in der Küchenecke des Boardes mal gelesen, das man Fische vor Zubereitung zum graven zwei Tage durchfrosten soll, das können Parasiten nicht überleben. Müssen unsere Köche mal was dazu erzählen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## surfertoni (7. April 2004)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

Schau mir eigentlich auch immer den mageninhalt der gefangenen Mefos an und hab sowohl bei in Dänemark als auch in der Eckernförder Bucht gefangenen Exemplaren dieselbe Entdeckung gemacht. Allerdings waren bei meinen Fängen nie nur die Ekelwürmer im Darm sondern auch Seeringelwürmer und Garnelen... Das sollte die blendende körperliche Verfassung der befallenen Mefos erklären.

Die befallenen Fische habe ich dann eher "extradurch" als "rot" genossen und meine Wagenwand scheint bis heute keine größeren Löcher aufzuweisen...


----------



## Ramon (7. April 2004)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*



> vor Zubereitung zum graven zwei Tage durchfrosten



Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher ob die von ein bisschen Frost kaputt gehen


----------



## MFGI (7. April 2004)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

Da es sich hier um ganz normale Bandwürmer handelt, besteht nach dem Ausnehmen der Fische keine Gefahr einer Erkrankung.
Die Bandwürmer sehen einfach nur ekelhaft aus, so dass einem schon der Appetit vergehen kann. :v 
Nematoden sind es definitiv nicht.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (7. April 2004)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

Wir hatten in Dänemark auch schon ein paar Fische mit Bandwürmern.
Man sollte sie immer sofort nach dem Fang Schlachten.

Wichtig ist es auch, die Eingeweide nicht am Strand liegen zu lassen!  :e 

Weil man dann selbst für die Verbreitung dieser Bandwürmer sorgt.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. April 2004)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

Hab noch mal gestöbert wegen durchfrosten: Aussage kam von Chippog, krieg das leider nicht hin mit dem Verweis zum Link. #t 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. April 2004)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

Pfuiiii Spinne! Da bekommt man ja das große :v! Ich werd jetzt in Zukunft gut darauf achten, ob meine Mefo´s auch sowas haben.


----------



## Blex (7. April 2004)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

Das könnten tatsächlich Nematoden sein!

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal eine Reportage über diese kleinen Mistviecher gesehen. #t

_Von diesen netten Würmchen soll es verschiedene Abarten geben. Die bekanntesten waren laut des Berichts der allseits bekannte Heringswurm und der Kabeljauwurm.
Normalerweise halten sich diese Würmchen überwiegend im Magen-Darm-Trakt des befallenen Fisches auf. Allerdings kann auch das Muskelfleisch befallen werden. Bei Filets sollen die Würmer beim durchleuchten sogar erkennbar sein. Wer seine Fische schnell versorgt vermindert das Risiko des Fleischbefalls, schließt einen Befall damit allerdings nicht restlos aus.
Über die Schädlichkeit beim Verzer waren sich die Wissenschaftler nicht einig. Einige Institute waren der Meinung, daß es diese Parasiten schon immer gab - wie z.B. den Heringswurm - und andere meinten, daß die Dinger sich im Laufe der Zeit etwas verändert haben und schwerste Darmkrankheiten hervorufen können, was allerdings noch nicht eindeutig bewiesen sei.

Einig waren sich alle darüber, daß diese Parasiten bei einer Erhitzung von über 70Grad absterben und dann keinen Schaden mehr anrichten können. Da Fisch allerdings meist unter diesen Tempearturen zubereitet wird, ist das nicht die Lösung des Problems. Man fand allerdings heraus, daß die Parasiten ebenfalls restlos absterben, sobald sie länger als 12Stunden unter -20Grad aufbewhrt werden. Abgestorben sind sie dann, falls sie enthalten waren, immer noch im Fleisch vorhanden, aber kaum mehr erkennbar und auch nicht mehr schädlich.

Sehr Kurios war übrigens, daß man bei dieser Untersuchung sogar in Bismarckheringen, die aus Gläsern stamten die man in einem Supermarkt gekauft hatte noch lebende Exemplare nachweisen konnte. Holland soll laut des Berichts sogar eine Einfrierpflicht für Fische geben, um dieses Problem zu vermeiden._

Das Institut für Meereskunde hat mitlerweile bei ihren Tiefseeabenteuern schon neue Arten entdeckt. 
Vielleicht schlagen die ja nun auch hier zu. Sehen jedenfalls den schleimigen Dingern auf dem Foto sehr ähnlich. Schaut hier !

Ich habe nach dem Bericht jedenfalls erst mal von Hering und Co. die Schna... so richtig voll gehabt. Habe auch schon öfter von den Würmern in den Meerforellen gehört, bin allerdings selbst bisher verschont geblieben.

Gruß A.....Blex


----------



## breiflabb (7. April 2004)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

Hallo, mot. Das sieht zwar ekelig aus, ist aber nichts, worüber wir uns nen Kopf machen müssen. Das sind in der Tat Bandwürmer, die halten sich aber ausschließlich im Magen-Darm-Trakt der Forellen auf und wandern nicht ins Fleisch wie Nematoden. Das haben ziemlich viele Meerforellen an der Küste ... 
Also weiterhin guten Appetit!
Grüße, Frank


----------



## Pits Angelreise (7. April 2004)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

Hej Freunde von gesunden Fischen #h 


Also, nicht nur bei den Meerforellen gibt es die Dinger. Auch beim Hecht (im Schärengarten, somit Ostsee)!!!
Zwar nur vereinzelt, aber immerhin, war anfangs sehr erschrocken. Mein schwedischer Freund Olle hat mich dann aber beruhigt. Er meinte, dass es diese Bandwürmer schon "immer" gibt und völlig ungefährlich sind, Fisch ausnehmen, fertig. Er sollte es wissen, als Gewässerwart/Vogelwart und Fischereiaufseher.
Allerdings wird der Hecht nicht "graved" verspeist......#6


----------



## Blex (7. April 2004)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

O.K. - dann kann ja Entwarnung gegeben werden.  #v

Gruß und ebenfalls guten Appetit A.....Blex  :g


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. April 2004)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

hallo breiflabb

herzlich willkommen im board! #h 
Deine und Pit´s Erläuterungen können mich noch nicht so ganz beruhigen, hoffe aber, das Ihr recht habt!


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## defender (2. April 2007)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

Hallo, komme gerade von Als und hatte auch bei 2 oder 3 Mefos diese Würmer entdeckt...


----------



## defender (2. April 2007)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

Ich weiß, das ich auf ein altes Thema geantwortet habe, aber mir scheint, dass es wieder bzw. immer noch aktuell ist.

Wie sieht das bei den Teilen mit der "Ansteckungsgefahr" aus?

Letztendlich desinfiziert man sich nach dem Ausnehmen am Wasser ja nicht jedesmal die Hände?


----------



## Malla (2. April 2007)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

Moin, ich denke nicht, dass es sich um den Fischbandwurm (Diphyllobothrium latum) handelt. Für den Menschen infektiös wären nur die Finnen im Muskelfleisch der Fische (übrigens Süßwasserfische, aber das trifft ja für die Mefo auch zu). Die Finnen sterben bei -10°C ab.
Menschen können einen ausgeprägten Vitamin B12-Mangel entwickeln. Hab das allerdings noch nie gesehen (aberl schon viele Patienten mit Vitamin B12- Mangel darauf untersucht).
Fadenwürmer können theoretisch auch auf den Menschen übertragen werden können. Soll in Japan regelmäßig vorkommen. Kann man aber gut behandeln|supergri 
Bitte befallene Fische durchfrosten oder garen. Wahrscheinlich hilft auch reichlich Salz beim Graved Lachs. 
Die Larven im Fleisch sind makroskopisch nicht zu erkennen, deshalb besser auf "Nummer sicher " gehen. 
Gesehen hab ich die Würmer bisher ca. bei jedem 3. Fisch. Aber er muß auch je nach Entwicklungsstadium nicht immer sichtbar sein!
Guten Appetit. Malla


----------



## andre23 (2. April 2007)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

hej...

habe ich an anderer stelle zu diesem thema verewigt....im moment haben ca. 50% meiner mefos bandwürmer....vorwiegend die kleineren exemplare....

mvh andré


----------



## defender (3. April 2007)

*AW: bandwürmer bei meerforellen?*

Hallo,

das ist doch echt seltsam...letztes Jahr haben wir zu fünft circa 60 Mefos gefangen und wir haben nichts deratiges feststellen können.

In diesem Jahr viel die Quote geringer aus und es wahren gleich mehrere Mefos mit diesen Parasiten dabei.

Gruss
Christian


----------

